# Playful budgie?



## BellaRay

I have had a budgie for almost 11 months and he's not very playful which is why I wanted a budgie, although I know each has a personality, how can I encourage him to be more active? He likes to play in his cage and preen himself but I have seen most budgies constantly playing and tweeting, same when taken out. So when I take him out I want to interact and play but he likes to go on his cage and throw some toys off and stand on me if I'm completely still and that's about it... Also to help, he is a single male but I would be open to getting another budgie to help. Thanks!!

EDIT: he is just a very laid back bird who only likes to play in one way and loves to sit on my arm, that's just his personality and doesn't really like new things or changes. So, he is fine with his activity and already tweaked a few things I was doing and is already better


----------



## JRS

Hi there

Have you really 'seen most budgies constantly playing and tweeting' or have you seen the owners' highlights videos? 

I have 2 budgies and tbh I feel that they are a lot more active than they would be as single birds as they tend to follow each other. I do find them entertaining to watch. I doubt they'll ever be truly tame as they're much more interested in each other, but that's fine by me.
If you do get another bird, keep in mind that they may not get along meaning you could need to house them separately and also that your current bird's interest in you will likely decrease if they do get along.


Budgies have different personalities, you may have a quieter bird. Have you had a look at the stickies on clicker training? You might find them interesting.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If you are considering getting another budgie, I would recommend you get another male.
Before making any decisions, please read these links first:

Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/392442-your-harmonious-flock.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

http://talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

Additionally, please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You're totally right that each budgie has a unique personality. Comparing him to other budgies you may see in videos is just not fair to either of you, since it gives you false expectations and makes it seem like all budgies are the same.  

Spend lots of time with him without trying to tame him further, etc. Just sit by his cage often to talk to him or do your work on the computer near him, and just enjoy his company. It sounds like does play in his cage, right? You can always make him a "budgie playground" next to his cage for when he comes out, this may help him to be more playful. Building the bond between you both will help for him to come out of his shell more. 

As JRS said, if you have the space, time, and finances (double the vet bills!) to care for another budgie, it may help him to be more playful if you really notice that he seems withdrawn. However, keep in mind that they may have to be housed separately if they don't get along, and if they do, your budgie will seek the company of his friend more than yours. 

For lots more information on budgies in general, be sure to read the Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care :thumbup: 

I hope to see you and your budgie around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## BellaRay

Thank you for all the replies! Btw it seems I'm comparing to other budgies but I meant to see if this is anything out of the ordinary, as I know they all have different personalities but I was getting a bit worried of how inactive he is. He's probably just one of the more quiet birds, and that is okay if that's his personality. Sometimes he doesn't even want to get out of the cage and just sit there. I am really considering a friend for him because it could be he is lonely and I want to give him a great life as long as he is with me. This is my very first budgie and did do lots of research but I'm going to look into their care a bit more to see if I missed a spot


----------



## StarlingWings

Sounds good, Bella  I'm so glad that your little one has such a good home with you!


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's wonderful you've been doing your research and want to do everything possible to give your budgie (name?) the best possible care. :hug:

It's very true your little guy may simply have a quiet personality. 
However, many budgies will perk up and play more when they have a same species friend.

I must admit I have two females who live together and neither one is very active. They both simply have quieter and more laid-back personalities.
All my budgie boys are quite vocal and active but even when my girls were in with the boys these two were much quieter and less active.

This has nothing to do with their gender, it is simply their individual personalities.*


----------



## BellaRay

His name is Lulo  I have noticed he does become more interactive in the afternoons, because always in the mornings Lulo is mean and kind of bitey. Although at evening he loves to get taken out and throw of toys from his cage and fly to me  I think he doesn't like to play other ways than that because he is more nervous than curious. I am glad he comes out of his shell a bit more and tweets more for a little while at least, I guess he only enjoys flying and throwing off his toys but that's him  one thing else he likes is chewing, Lulo adores it and he will sit and chew for hours on whatever if he could

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Throwing toys is a way that budgies play!
I love having my little guys throw their toys off the top of their cages for me to pick up for them. :laughing2:

If Lulo doesn't want to come out of his cage, don't force him to do so. 
Give him the option and let him make the decision. 
It sounds as though he is "mean and bitey" because he's not in the mood to be bothered and feels like you are invading his space during those times.

Chew toys are very good for Lulo. Make sure the ones you have are safe. Take a look at this link:
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html*


----------



## BellaRay

FaeryBee, thanks! I am aware of that playfulness with him throwing off his toys, and he does that sometimes and that's it. It would make sense that he doesn't want to be bothered because I have stopped sticking my hand in his cage in the mornings and he seems already happier  so although he is a very laid back bird he at least enjoys playing that one way a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgielovinpixi

I know it's not the same as a single budgie, but my son had 5 budgies in a cage that were very laid back, rarely chirped, and even with the door open they were not very interested in leaving the cage. They would not eat veggies or millet.

6 months later, he tired of them and decided to introduce them to my flock. The difference is amazing! They zoom around joyfully when out of the cage, dive into the veggies, and are quite chirpy. 

I have yet to determine if it was atmosphere or why the change. He is in early 20s, lived in a basement suite, didn't interact with them much and is fairly laid back. I'm a hyper 40 year old mum with a very sunlit bird room and am constantly in and out saying hi, offering treats and toys and playing music. 

Have you tried a change of scenery at all? What type of room is he in? Is there natural light?


----------



## BellaRay

Budgielovinpixi said:


> I know it's not the same as a single budgie, but my son had 5 budgies in a cage that were very laid back, rarely chirped, and even with the door open they were not very interested in leaving the cage. They would not eat veggies or millet.
> 
> 6 months later, he tired of them and decided to introduce them to my flock. The difference is amazing! They zoom around joyfully when out of the cage, dive into the veggies, and are quite chirpy.
> 
> I have yet to determine if it was atmosphere or why the change. He is in early 20s, lived in a basement suite, didn't interact with them much and is fairly laid back. I'm a hyper 40 year old mum with a very sunlit bird room and am constantly in and out saying hi, offering treats and toys and playing music.
> 
> Have you tried a change of scenery at all? What type of room is he in? Is there natural light?


(Sorry for late answer) but actually, Yes! A while ago and he seemed a bit happier. Thanks for the advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

